# Post your current earworm!



## anonfoxer (Jan 19, 2021)

Catchy songs are annoying, but very fun, and I want more to get rid of my current earworm.

Here's mine.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Jan 19, 2021)

Totally understand your earworm, here is mine. Different Genre but catchy indeed...


----------



## FoxWithAName (Jan 19, 2021)

Now I'm singing it... Up and Down, Up and Down T_T


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2021)

Here. It's in my own language, but been listening to this for like, a week now? Halp!


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 15, 2021)

Since we're in Scandinavian climates, this is incredibly catchy for me!


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## X-MXNE666 (Mar 15, 2021)

I have several but this is one of them. (The original artist is Zgjim and Bae is the song name lol)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/jockjomzworldwide%2Fbae-zgijm-pope-remix


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 15, 2021)

M o n k e


----------



## FoxWithAName (Mar 18, 2021)

I just hit 20 consecutive repeats on this and I have no intention to stop. This song is just amazing


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm on a Hiroyuki Sawano roll right now and THIS SONG


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Mar 24, 2021)

This song makes me ugly-cry.


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 8, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Since we're in Scandinavian climates, this is incredibly catchy for me!


Uh-oh, that _is_ very catchy... Might have to listen to that some more...


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i should no have looked at this thread.

my roommates are gonna hate me.


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Apr 19, 2021)

This version of Kaibutsu from the Beastars 2nd season sopening. (The video contains no spoilers by the way. The original song is also very good to.)


----------



## Erix (Apr 19, 2021)

^ aaaaaaaa I love Yoasobi! The cover ain’t that bad to, I dig it <3


I absolutely love the chorus on this song, it’s Jpop by the way.


----------



## Yazoht (Apr 21, 2021)

so many good tracks here ~


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2021)

Tomorrow the mask mandate is lifted. There is no system in place to keep track of vaccine status.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## anonfoxer (May 29, 2021)




----------



## uwuellis (May 29, 2021)

Won’t get out of my head lol.


----------



## Rayd (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Erix (May 29, 2021)

One of my favorite artists just released a new track, and I gotta say I love it~

Absolute bop foe sho

Im tellin people this guy is gonna blow up soon I just know it, very underrated.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Sabaton+Warhammer 40k nerdom=Awesome.


----------



## Filter (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Hyperflareman (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 30, 2021)

... All you did was wreck my bed, and in the morning kick me in the head ... 

Oh, Rod Stewart. I love you, but please take a break from inside my head.


----------



## PhoxSpark (May 30, 2021)

Since they did Eurovision last week...


----------



## The-Courier (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 2, 2021)

My guru wants me to learn to play it on dilruba


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

Love this song


----------



## Frost Antares (Jun 10, 2021)

PhoxSpark said:


> Since they did Eurovision last week...


Deadass one of the only non-pop non derivative somgs this year.

Im more partial to maneskin, their performance led me to their album and this mastapiece


----------



## Deathless (Jun 10, 2021)

I've been singing this stupid shit for the last week


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Jun 13, 2021)

This very catchy pop rock song with a bit of electronic infused has been running through my mind for the last few days.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 13, 2021)

this cursed song. why is it so catchy?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2021)

Dunno if i even want to share this. 
Anyhow.
'3'


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 11, 2021)

Like the honey badger I don't fuckin' care.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 13, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


>


I noticed this has a higher pitch than the version I'm used to hearing


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 1, 2021)

Not an earworm but I can't stop replaying this. And the video is awesome.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

Not my current earworm or anything but eh, I posting here cause music from games hunt me sometimes.
And I wonder did anyone have this game as a kid? This one hunts me sometimes and this is not the song thinking about but from this game.
Dang on frog. . .and the fly and evil rat king also I never saved the humans. . . .their still in the mirror I hated math. . . .(sucks to be them)


----------



## Kailirian (Dec 22, 2021)

_Burn butcher burn ♫♫♫_


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Dec 31, 2021)

When my love for the universe collides with my newest music love


----------



## Saffron (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 7, 2022)

This
right here
is the best thing I've ever heard


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 7, 2022)

Earworms can be verry nasty little bugs conciddering they are hatched completly without a sence of taste or dignity.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2022)

Lots and lots of Electro Swing.


----------



## what the what (Dec 10, 2022)

My earworm is just rush e. But on a fortepiano. It sounds like a circus and I hate it but brain says 'haha, fast music go brrrr' so here I am.


----------

